# Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB



## Jackx1974 (27. März 2018)

*Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin neu hier und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Ich besitze folgende Grafikkarte.
Gigabyte GTX 1080Ti Turbo 11G Founders Edition. Kühler mit 90-mm-Radiallüfter.
Ich kann die leider nicht mehr umtauschen oder zurückschicken.
Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt bin ich mit der Lautstärke und Temperaturen der Karte nicht zufrieden. Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden, dass ich die Karte gerne mit Wasser kühlen möchte.
Dies ist für mich absolutes Neuland und hätte folgende Frage?
Welches Kühlsystem könntet ihr mir empfehlen und vor allem welches passt auch auf die Karte?
An Hardware für eine Wasserkühlung besitze ich noch nichts.
Falls nötig, hier noch mein System.
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos SE - Full Tower – ATX
CPU: Intel Core I7-8700K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gigabyte Z370 HD3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1080Ti Turbo 11G – Founders Edition
RAM: 32 GB
Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich schonmal im vorraus.
Grüße gehen raus.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Wird schwierig, da es nicht für jede Grafikkarte immer ein Kühler gibt.
Genaue Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Turbo 11G 11GB GDDR5X (GV-N108TTURBO-11GD)

EK-WB hat keinen.

Alphacool scheint auch keinen zu haben.
Vielleicht mal den Support dazu anfragen.

Dann gibt es WaterCool und noch AquaComputer.
Auf Watercool habe ich auch keinen finden können und auf AC würde ich mir keine großen Hoffnung machen wenn andere Hersteller keinen Kühler haben.
Habe auch auf Caseking etwas geschaut und auch nichts finden können, immer nur für NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (GP102, 11.264 MB, Referenzdesign.

Vielleiche kann jemand anderes nochmals schauen... nicht das ich was übersehen habe.
Andernfalls wäre nur ein Universalkühler möglich, aber dann müssten VRam und Spannungswandler separat mit gekühlt werden.
Sieht dann natürlich nicht so schön aus.

Du kannst aber auch Alphacool anfragen ob sie ein Kühler für deine Grafikkarte anfertigen.
Hierzu muss aber die Grafikkarte für einige Wochen ein gesendet werden und dann wartest du weitere Wochen bis einer hergestellt wurde.
Diese würdest du sogar kostenlos bekommen.

Aber dazu musst du ein Antrag extra stellen: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Ich habe mal nach Bildern der Platine gesucht.
Gefunden hab ich nur die Rückseite der Gigabyte Turbo, aber wenn man das mit der Referenzkarte vergleicht, dann sind sind sie nicht identisch.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Einzige Möglichkeit wäre noch so ein Universal Kühler: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17021
VRams müsstest du passiv Kühlen.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17021


----------



## BreadBoy (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Naja, auf der Alphacool Seite haben die schon was.

Einfach hier gucken:
HWConfig - German

Konfigurator einstellen und man bekommt diesen Block hier: 
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M19 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Ja, ich weiß das da unter Kompatibilität die genannte Karte nicht auftaucht, aber der Konfigurator spuckt das als Ergebnis aus. Am besten nochmal den Support fragen.
Außerdem ist das was für dich als Wasserkühlungsanfänger. Die Sets mit den Quick-Disconnects von Alphacool sind da recht benutzerfreundlich.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Stimmt, gestern hat er bei mir nichts ausgegeben oder es war zu spät für mein Rechner... 
Am besten sicher gehen und ALC dazu anfragen.

Möglich das PCB von der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC  identisch mit deiner ist.


----------



## BreadBoy (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*



Jackx1974 schrieb:


> Gigabyte GTX 1080Ti Turbo 11G Founders Edition.



Wenn das tatsächlich was mit der FE zu tun hat, dann passt sogar jeder "Standardblock" der auf auf die normale FE passt auf die Karte. 
Konnte aber auf die schnelle nichts Konkretes dazu finden, ob die Karte von dir ein Referenz-PCB (->wie bei der Nvidia FE) hat oder nicht.


----------



## Jackx1974 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Erstmal schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe bis hier hin. Aber ist das nicht so, dass Grafikkarten von  Nvidia mit Referenzdesign alle von der Bauart gleich sein sollen.  Egal bei welchem Hersteller die sind?


----------



## Tigertechnik (28. März 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Die founders edition mit dem silbernen typischen Nvidia kühler sind vom aufbau alle gleich.  Beispiepiel: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition, 11GB GDDR5X, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (11G-P4-6390-KR)

Ob die Referens blower Hersteller Karten vom aufbau exact gleich sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. denke du meinst z.b. solche karten ASUS Turbo GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, TURBO-GTX1080TI-11G, 11GB GDDR5X, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (90YV0AN0-M0NM00) Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Blower, 11GB GDDR5X, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10810B-10P)

Für mich sehen die wie abgespeckte founderseditionen aus, ohne backplate etc.. Bei dieser hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Turbo 11G, 11GB GDDR5X, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N108TTURBO-11GD) ist laut geizhalz aber auch der radiallüfter größer als bei den anderen karten..


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Wie ich in Post #3 bereits schrieb, verwendet Gigabyte für die Blower 1080ti nicht die Referenzplatine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man die Rückseiten vergleicht, sieht man schnell mehrere Unterschiede. Ein Bild der Vorderseite der Platine konnte ich leider nicht finden.
Zum Vergleich hier die Rückseite der Referenzplatine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre zwar evtl. möglich, dass der Referenzkühler auf die Karte passt, aber sicher ist das absolut nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Würde dann nicht passen, sieht man schon an der Anordnung der Spannungswandler.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Quick Question on Gigabyte 1080 Ti Turbo | [H]ard|Forum
laut dem hat sie das selbe PCB wie die TI Gaming OC womit dann der byksky Block passt
Bykski N GV1080TIG1 X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB licht fur Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti OC Gaming 11G Grafiken karten in Bykski N-GV1080TIG1-X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB licht fur Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti OC Gaming 11G Grafiken karten aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## chaotium (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Bevor wir hier rumraten, wie wäre es schnell den Lüfter zu demontierten damit man das PCB vergleichen kann?


----------



## nikon87 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier rumraten, wie wäre es schnell den Lüfter zu demontierten damit man das PCB vergleichen kann?


Zitat des TE aus seinem ersten Post: "Dies ist für mich absolutes Neuland". Ich denke "schnell mal den Lüfter demontieren" fällt damit aus.

Und wenn es ein Referenz-PCB wäre, hätte EKWB definitiv einen Fullcover im Angebot. Da dem aber nicht so ist, kann man zu 99,9% davon ausgehen, dass es kein Referenz ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Aber wenn er einen Wasserblock auf der Karte montieren will, dann muss er es sowieso spätestens dann tun.
Vllt. hat der TE auch noch eine alte und billigere Karte Zuhause, bei der man schonmal "üben" kann. Auch gibt es jede Menge Tutorials auf Youtube.


----------



## Jackx1974 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

ich hab jetzt mal den Support von Alphacool angeschrieben. Die haben mir 3 Kühler rausgesucht.
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M19 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M19 - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M19 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Die würden wohl passen, laut deren Aussage. Bezüglich der Montage hab ich mir mal ein paar Tutorials auf Youtube angeschaut. ich denke ich wage mich dann eventuell mal dran.
Welche sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Kühler 1 ist mit Radiator und integrierter Pumpe.
Kühler 2 ist nur zum erweitern wenn du schon eine Eisbaer für die CPU hast.
Kühler 3 ist wenn du selbst schon eine modulare Wasserkühlung hast.

Demnach hast du auch drei Möglichkeiten.
1. Eine Eisbaer für die CPU kaufen und per Schnellverschluss mit dran machen.
Vorteil hier ist das diese kompakt Wasserkühlung schon befüllt und vormontiert ist, du brauchst nur den Schnellverschluss trennen und mit in den Kreislauf nehmen.
Nachteil... schwer zum befüllen falls mal ein Umbau oder Wartung ansteht und die Pumpe sitzt mit auf dem Kühler so das diese nicht entkoppelt werden kann und ggf. leicht raus zu hören ist.

2. Eigene modulare Wasserkühlung aufbauen.
Also selbst Pumpe, AGB und Radiator + Zubehör wie Anschlüsse usw. kaufen und dann einfach nur den Kühler mit ins Kreislauf nehmen.

3. Angebot 1 kaufen und einfach im Rechner verbauten.

Eine eigene modulare Wasserkühlung kostet dich etwa 150 Euro und mehr, da gibt es keine Grenzen.
Kommt halt ganz darauf an was du haben möchtest und wie detailliert alles ausfallen soll.

*Beispiel:*
*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90 €* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe = *74,90 €* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome = *1,90 €*
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90 €* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90 €*
 1 x MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator III - 360 mm = *39,90 €*
*Summe: 154,79 €
* (incl. Versand 5,99 €)

Möchtest du noch die CPU mit kühlen dann würde es dich etwa 50 Euro mehr kosten, da du dann noch einen CPU-Kühler + 2 Anschlüsse dazu nehmen müsstest.
Jedoch empfiehlt es sich dann auch noch ein zweiten Radiator mit dazu zu nehmen damit es kühl bleibt und die Drehzahl der Lüfter nicht so hoch drehen müssen.

Zu meinem Beispiel müsstest du nur den Kühler, also Angebot 3 dazu nehmen.


----------



## Jackx1974 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Super Dankeschön. Das werde ich mir nachher in Ruhe mal anschauen. Bis hierhin vielen Dank an alle. Ihr wart mir bis jetzt eine große Hilfe


----------



## Clay2008 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Passt der vielleicht?: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M19 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Ich hoffe, und wenn Du schon eine Wasserkühlung verbauen möchtest, kühle gleich deine CPU mit. Aber das optimale Gehäuse hast Du meiner Meinung dafür nicht. Du bräuchtest zwei Radiatoren dafür, und durch die vielen Festplattenkäfige vorn wird's eng mit einem Radiator in der Front. Musst diese dann alle ausbauen, dann geht's; wie auch auf der Hersteller-Website angegeben. Viel Spaß dann beim weiteren "Temperatur senken"


----------



## Jackx1974 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ein Gigabyte GTX 1080ti Turbo 11GB*

Das ist der Punkt. Hab mich heute intensiv damit beschäftigt. Also das wird echt alles eng. Bin mittlerweile doch am Überlegen wegen dem Gehäuse, doch eine neue Lufkühler für die Grafikkarte zu nehmen.


----------

